# Czech Ice Hockey Team Did It Again! Cr:can - 3:0



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

After 4 years of waiting, Czech ice hockey team just won its 11th WC trophy!














Well done guys!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congatulations!

That's a sport I could get into maybe. Just none about in the UK.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There is a uk hockey leauge Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> There is a uk hockey leauge Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On TV - NTL? Not paying out anymore just for that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think it's televised I haven't been for years but it's still going, is there a rink near you?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't think it's televised I haven't been for years but it's still going, is there a rink near you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an ice rink yes.

However - depends on the cost.

I don't understand how they get away with football prices. Some more than it costs to see a group perform.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sheffield looks closest to you Paul

http://www.eliteleague.co.uk/teams/index.htm


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Sheffield looks closest to you Paul
> 
> http://www.eliteleague.co.uk/teams/index.htm
> 
> ...


Looks good-ta.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

odklizec said:


> After 4 years of waiting, Czech ice hockey team just won its 11th WC trophy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done the Czech's









It will be a day of national mourning in Canada I suppose!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Mourning? The suicide rate is going to skyrocket! Hockey to Canadians is like rugby to the Welsh - there simply is no other sport. Add to that the lack of an NHL season this year and the expectations must have been extremely high.

Well done CR









Paul, as good as hockey is on TV, it is one of the best sports to see live. I'm not much of a fan since moving from Connecticut at age 11, but I still will go see semi-pro games whenever I have the chance. Nothing else like it, IMO.


----------

